# Pee Pads are not play toys



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

We have had a problem with IzzyBella and her pee pads. She loves to wrestle them and attack them and drag them around her playpen. She pees on them so she knows what they are. She just doesn't realize that she's not a big scary wolf just because she can beat up a pee pad. She puts the corner of it in her mouth and vigorously shakes it. We don't want to say NO and have her associate that with the pee pads so we simply divert her attention and smooth the battered pee pad back out.

Any ideas on how to keep her from doing this? Does any of your dogs tackle and drag the pee pad back to their den? Goofy dog.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 5 2005, 09:24 PM
> *We have had a problem with IzzyBella and her pee pads.  She loves to wrestle them and attack them and drag them around her playpen.  She pees on them so she knows what they are.  She just doesn't realize that she's not a big scary wolf just because she can beat up a pee pad.  She puts the corner of it in her mouth and vigorously shakes it.  We don't want to say NO and have her associate that with the pee pads so we simply divert her attention and smooth the battered pee pad back out.
> 
> Any ideas on how to keep her from doing this?  Does any of your dogs tackle and drag the pee pad back to their den?  Goofy dog.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33708*


[/QUOTE]

I had the exact problem with Catcher. I got one of the frames for the pad and it did not help at all as he would grab the pad from the middle of the frame and sling the whole thing around...frame and all.... . I called the pee pad manufacturer and they had no solutions. The lady I spoke with did say to make sure he didn't injest any of the pad because of the plastic backing. 

I hate to say it but I ended up taking the pad out of the playpen! He would occasionally pee in the playpen and it was easy to clean up .... a lot easier than worrying if he was going to eat the pee pad. 

It's "funny" because he never bothers the pee pads that are in the laundry room.... the main place where he "goes".


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I know some people have taped them down. I've heard people say with the PishPad because of its sticky backing they don't have this problem any longer. My pups all grew out of it. I just took the pad out of their mouth and gave them a proper toy instead.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't mean to make fun of your problem...but she must look so cute wrestling the peepad. I hope you find the solution


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut used to do that too. I used one of the pee pad frames for a few months and I don't need to use it anymore. I guess it was just a phase he went through. I hope you find a solution!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i used to tape down the wee wee pads.







lol. it helps a lot.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> I don't mean to make fun of your problem...but she must look so cute wrestling the peepad[/B]


It IS very cute. She's adorable, she will shake it while making this high pitched squeal. She then tries to drag it into her crate. Keeping in mind she weighs 1.4 lbs, it exhausts her in the moments it takes for us to hear the paper rustling and get to her. JMM, we exchange it for an acceptable toy as well.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I think they all tear them up as puppies.. chester is two year old and will still trear it up if we don't not have it in the wizdog. We use a wizdog if we want them to go inside.. it holds the wee, wee, pad in place . But i don't suggest getting one until your puppy is trained to go on the wee wee pad.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley only seems to do this out of frustration...people have said that these dogs don't have emotions...but I beg to differ.







The ONLY times that Brink shreds his wee pads is 1) When we come home to check in on him for a minute and then leave again very shortly-(ie: home less than 30 minutes.)
2) When we are busy cleaning, doing school work etc. and not able to play with him. 

I worried about the "no" for awhile and didn't want him to associate the "no" with the wee pad and mess up pottying...but he shreds it into such tiny pieces and makes such a mess...that I started the "no!" when I find them now. He KNOWS he is going to be in trouble and as soon as I walk around the corner to find it, he goes sulking away or rolls over to his back! He KNOWS it is wrong and that I am not going to be pleased.
The worst was when he shredded one and THEN decided to pee and poo on it!














Crazy fluff-butt!!!! As if the shredded pad was not bad enough!? 
Anyway, he only shreds one every week or two...I haven't taped them down or anything...YET!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

TLUNN-- PUAHAHHAAH







He shreds it and then pees on it? HAHAHA

Cloud never started doing that until Noriko came home. He would chew up any paper but never the pads until he saw her doing it. That's why I loved that I trained them to go outside







.

And oh my gosh! Who says dogs or any animlas have no emotion? They haven't heard my babies cry!


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

We've had Zoe for 3 days now and she takes the wee wee pad and shakes it then 

runs with it. I take it from her and start playing with her, she'll leave and go back 

to it again. It is a funny thing to see, I think it's all apart of them playing, they are 

babies, I equate it to toddlers getting into things they aren't suppose to, I think 

eventually they'll get the idea of what is ok to play with and what's not. (hopefully)


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Goodness, seems as if this is an issue many of us are dealing with. Beastie does exactly what Izzybella and the rest do. We got the frame, and it seems to have solved the problem. What we've got going now is that Beastie knows full well where to do his business, but often opts for an unacceptable venue. I think he likes just pushing the envelope.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Feb 6 2005, 02:19 PM
> *Goodness, seems as if this is an issue many of us are dealing with. Beastie does exactly what Izzybella and the rest do. We got the frame, and it seems to have solved the problem. What we've got going now is that Beastie knows full well where to do his business, but often opts for an unacceptable venue. I think he likes just pushing the envelope.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Carol Ann, you should get the book we're reading in the SM book club, Culture Clash... it explains about potty training and it had some points I had not considered before.... But even so.... it can take several months for them to "get it".... don't be discouraged.... it took Kallie a full year and I was very diligent ....


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Add my Lizzie to the list of potty pad players!! We were worried about the safety of the pads so we changed to newspaper. Turns out she loves _that_ even more than the potty pads.









So I gave up all that training to "go potty inside and eventually making it to the litter pan some day," and just have her go outside now. The next trick is to get her to ring a little bell with her nose hanging from the doorknob when she needs to go. Yeah, right! I'd be happy if she'd just stop pooping behind my couch at this point! :lol:


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey did the same thing when she was a puppy...she is going to be 1 year old on the 22nd...can't believe it! But back to the pad problem. I purchased the frame and it worked about 80% percent of the time. If she got mad at me (if she thought I was ignoring her) she would fight the pad! She outgrew it. Everytime she did it I would take the pad out of her mouth and give her a toy. Oh and I ordered the wizdog...still don't have it. It has been almost 2 weeks. They have the money...was taken out of my bank account but no wizdog. Email them and haven't heard back. Lacey is trained to go on her pad but she doesn't like her paws getting wetting. She is trying to balance on two legs now so she doesn't get pee on her pads. She is so funny...waiting for her to fall over.


----------

